# god i hate exercise with a passion!



## bufferz (Feb 27, 2013)

Been T2 for 8 years and gradually the weight piled on through the meds touching 21 stone!   So after xmas, I decided enough was enough, and have broken through the 20 st. barrier (19.13 3/4! ) combination of cardio (2 hrs, 3x a week), swimming (1 hr 2x a week,) and Monday started a boxercise class for some variety, as the gym is just boring...

Need some ideas now the weather's (slowly) getting better to add more variety than I currently have, as the title says, i generally hate exercise, though the boxercise class was actually fun (though im still suffering the after effects today )...


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Bufferz,  I find that I can cope with exercise if it's built into how I get to work.  Currently I walk 40 minutes at either end of the day, and if I get a job further away I will get the bike out.

Whilst exercise is good, it can be hard to lose a lot of weight doing that alone.  What's your diet like?  Are you reducing your carbs?  Do have a read of the Weight Loss threads - a few of us are with Slimming World, which can be particularly flexible for us diabetics.  I've lost over 5 stone in 10 months and reduced my BMI from 'morbidly obese' to almost in the merely 'overweight' range.


----------



## megga (Feb 28, 2013)

The best exercise is somthing you enjoy, doing somthing you hate will only turn into a fad. If possable, get some one to do it with you, a nice long walk, cycling is what i have chosen, as for the boxercise, well if thats what you like, then thats fine. As for diet, i have found that to cut down on carbs and fats dont mean you have to go hungry. There are loads of recipes on here thats low in both carbs and fats, and quite nice you should try the chicken in coke. (this comes from a battered sausage, chips and curry sauce man) but sounds like you are going in the right direction with your weight loss.


----------



## bufferz (Feb 28, 2013)

The wife and do do SW though it does occassionally slip  We tried low carb and while the weight plummetted off while we did it, it didnt suit our lifestyle and there was no way we could stick to it forever, esp with the kids, so opted for SW instead and it is quite straightforward, and enjoyable too! I have my next HbA1C  etc check middle of next month, and as long as thats gone down ill likely stick at the exercise level for now, but again, long term we need to adjust it to fit our lifestyle


----------

